# Memristor, Memcapacitor and Meminductor Research Update



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Memristor, Memcapacitor and Meminductor Research Update.

*In mid-2009, research was showing that memristors and memcapacitors are similar to synapses and can be made into neural networks

There is an updated version of the paper Experimental demonstration of associative memory with memristive neural networks*

-- Tom


----------

